# settings for shooting drag racing,.



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

I went at the local track this weekend and let me tell you that those dragster leave the start line crazy fast. about 20 of the cars there were low 7 second to low 8 sec cars

I did setup my camera on AF-C, point meetering on Aperture priority at F9 and auto focus on all points. i got some really nice image, i practicly didnt had any OOF image. 

i had a great well exposed sky/car/track in 99 % of the pictures with these settings
i will post picture when i get home.
i didnt do any slow shutter/panning type of photo. im going next weekend for the jetcars.

Was i using the optimal settings for this shooting situation?. It worked out great but is anyone else using differents settings when shooting drag racing?

Thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2010)

If it is bright I would use shutter speed priority. It's all depend whether you are panning or not.  If you want to ha crisp subject with blurry background then you need to pan.  If you just want crisp subject and background then I would use the fastest shutter your lens can handle.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> If it is bright I would use shutter speed priority. It's all depend whether you are panning or not. If you want to ha crisp subject with blurry background then you need to pan. If you just want crisp subject and background then I would use the fastest shutter your lens can handle.


 
Thanks, i am going back next weekend and i will try some panning/slow shutter speed. all the shot i took where at high shutter speed

i made some contact with the track owner, since his photog is gone missing, there is possibiliies i become the track photog for big events. I did look at thier website and it seems like they were pretty happy with the photographer they hah even with all the underexpose pictures on thewebsite.
he gave me an employee pass for next weekend so i can access the track directly.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2010)

Not that slow though!  i would still do it faster than 1/20 sec panning.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Not that slow though! i would still do it faster than 1/20 sec panning.


 
haha, well, i guess 1/50 1/60 should be slow enough to blur backgrounds.
i will try some different speed anyway.


----------



## markomni (Jun 21, 2010)

Go outside and practice on cars and note your settings.  Practice only makes perfect!

Maybe a low output on-camera flash would help to pop some detail without making it "flashy"


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres some shot i took yesterday! 

1..








2..





3..







4..






5..










now that i got the ok from the track owner, i will be able to go CLOSER! an get those weelie from the right angle heh


----------



## markomni (Jun 21, 2010)

Good work IMO.  

It's not like you can ask drag cars to tilt their head and smile...

Are you using a polarizer?


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2010)

No polarizer, if you say that because of the sky, i just lower the exposure on the sky a little bit to give a little contrast and kick to the clouds.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah man.. definitely pan it.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests, as on Wednesday I am off to the track during the golden hour.


----------



## edouble (Jun 23, 2010)

Please post up pics!!! I used similar settings:


----------



## ghache (Jun 23, 2010)

holy wheely


----------

